# Cancelling e-mail notifications of MHF Threads



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have been trawling MHF to find out how to cancel certain thread notifications to my e-mail, e.g. 'Brexit', but cannot find a way.

I cannot just cancel from MHF in my e-mail account, as that would also cancel the ones I want.

Any help please?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do seem to remember Geoff that you can turn em on or off in your account page. Way down as |I remember.

Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow thank heavens I don't get them about that thread then or any other, it must be non-stop for you.

I wouldn't have a clue how to do it either.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont get any notifications as I turned them all off but I think if you click on Subscriptions above the posts you see a list of all your subscribed to threads and on the right you can click to either get notifications or not.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After TOOLS and USER CP It's down the left hand side under Edit and Options.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> After TOOLS and USER CP It's down the left hand side under Edit and Options.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

The item under 'Edit Options' is 'Ignore List' which only allows you to ignore certain Members not individual threads.

Barry

Clicking on those boxes is to enable one to move threads to folders but I think it cannot turn off notifications.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought you went to the thread itself and turned it off from there?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just copied this from the side bar Geoff..................... Ray.


Default Thread Subscription Mode
When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.
Default Thread Subscription Mode:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try this Geoff.
Go to YOUR CONTROL PANEL.
Come down to SETTINGS & OPTIONS 
Then down to EDIT OPTIONS
Then down to DEFAULT THREAD SUBSCRIPTION MODE

Then you can select to have notifications or not.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patP gets the prize 

One goes to the thread and in the yellow banner is '
thread tools' which has to option to unsubscribe.

The quote frim the User CP says you have to post to get it, but it appears not, and then they do not point to the 'thread tools button.

Anyway problem solved so thanks to all who responded.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*This way, this way*



barryd said:


> I dont get any notifications as I turned them all off but I think if you click on Subscriptions above the posts you see a list of all your subscribed to threads and on the right you can click to either get notifications or not.


I delete threads as they become stale, just as Barry describes here. At the bottom of the page you have options, see next post .-


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here are the options :-


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

See my post above; I have already done it and the way I describe it seems to be easier and quicker.

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I use the way that Jan describes as you can change your preferences on several threads at once without having to go into a post in each thread.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> See my post above; I have already done it and the way I describe it seems to be easier and quicker.
> 
> Geoff


I saw that after I had posted Geoff, you know me, I get so excited when I know the answer :grin2:
Pat´s way of course is when you only want to cancel that one thread, my way I cancel a few at a time in one foul swoop.

Sorry Pat, your still the winner of the prize :laugh: (what was it?)


----------

